

Where to get free PHP reservation scripts? - martintoth

Hi guys, I need to create PHP reservation form similar to this one: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;goo.gl&#x2F;EhcsX9<p>Can anyone tell how to create such a PHP without PHP knowledge?
======
el33th4xx0r
no. you have to learn it, or use any other language that you know.

